# LAY M LOW NOR CAL 6TH ANNUAL BBQ STOCKTON, CA. SEPT.11TH, 2011



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN LOW RIDAZ! LAY M LOWS 6TH ANNUAL BBQ , SHOW AN SHINE, HOP. COME OUT FOR A DAY OF GETTIN YOUR GROWN MAN /WOMAN ON...LEAVE YOUR ATTITUDES, COLORS, BABY MAMA DRAMA AND WAT NOT AT THE HOUSE....BYOB THATS ON YOU. THE FOOD, THAT'S ON US, LAY M LOW, SO COME HANG AND SWANG WITH YOUR FOLKS. DONT FORGET SEPTEMBER 11TH STRIBLY PARK STOCKTON, CA. HOLLA IF YOU A RIDA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

DERECTIONS FROM TRACY TAKE 205 TOWARD STOCKTON TAKE THE CROSS OVER FREEWAY DOWN TOWN HWY 4 EXIT WILSON WAY TURN RITE GO TO HAZALTON TURN LEFT 
FROM SAC TAKE 99 SOUTH TAKE THE CROSS OVER FREEWAY HWY 4 DOWN TOWN EXIT WILSON WAY TURN LEFT GO DOWN UNTIL YOU REACH HAZELTON TURN LEFT
FROM MODESTO TAKE 99 NORTH TAKE THE CROSS OVER FREEWAY HWY 4 DOWN TOWN EXIT WILSON WAY TURN LEFT GO DOWN TO HAZLETON AND TURN LEFT 
AND ROLL UNTIL TO REACH THE PARK STRIBLEY


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

20 dollars to enter show n shine and we ask that if your not entering the show n shine could you please park across the street from park until 12 noon the park side is for those who entering the show and shine


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ask for the hop 40 dollars to enter the pay out is the entry fee of that catogory 

single pump street lock up 28inch single pump radical 29inch and above
double pump street lock up 28 inch double pump radical 29 inch and above
bring what you got and swing uffin:uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

entry time for show n shine is 9am until 12 noon 
entry time for hop is 9am until 230pm 
hop will start at 3pm sharp 
some come get your eat on and enjoy the show and shine and enjoy the hop uffin:uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED TO THE WINNERS OF THE SHOW N SHINE uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C.:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

Low creations will b in the house


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE THE O.G PARK OF STOCKTON IS ON AND CRACKING ONCE AGAIN YOU HEARD ME uffin:uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

E DUB said:


> Low creations will b in the house


LOW C BRING SOME OF THOSE FAT ASS RIDES YOU GUYS GOT IF THEY ARE BACK IN THE LAB THATS KOOL TOO SEE YOU GUYS THERE AT THE O.G RIDER PARK OF STOCKTON CA. uffin:uffin:


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

I DONT KNOW BOUT ALL THAT. BUT WERE BRINGIN SOME STREET RIDES. WE A STREET CLUB NOW. NOMORE SHOW RIDES.:tears:


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

ARE WE GONNA SEE LAY M LOW OUT IN THE CITY AT THE LOW C GETOGETHER ON AUG 27TH.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

E DUB said:


> ARE WE GONNA SEE LAY M LOW OUT IN THE CITY AT THE LOW C GETOGETHER ON AUG 27TH.


 AND YOU NO IT LAY M LOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

E DUB said:


> ARE WE GONNA SEE LAY M LOW OUT IN THE CITY AT THE LOW C GETOGETHER ON AUG 27TH.


 OFF TOP LAY M LOW NOR CAL WILL B N DA BUILDIN FA SHO


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

GOOD LOOKIN I KNEW I COULD COUNT ON SOME LAY M LOW RIDERS. SEE YOU GUYS THERE.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

E DUB said:


> GOOD LOOKIN I KNEW I COULD COUNT ON SOME LAY M LOW RIDERS. SEE YOU GUYS THERE.


IF THE PAPER RITE LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI/AND SAC CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALSO


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Is there a luxery street class road?


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Won this last year broke off an impala maybe they can even the score lol


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

FA SHO KINGFISH U DID DAT AINT NOTHIN LIKE A REPEAT OR THREE PEAT OR WAT NOT FEEL ME? HOPE TO C U THERE!!!! BLOW SUMTHIN:420:


KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Won this last year broke off an impala maybe they can even the score lol


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Won this last year broke off an impala maybe they can even the score lol


SOUND LIKE THE FISH WANT,S TO GO FISHING AGAIN WELL DO WHAT YOU DO PIMPIN uffin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Bring out the back yard for this one


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

SHOULD BE A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

back to page 1


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL BE THERE............


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> WILL BE THERE............


 SEE YOU THERE BROWN P uffin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

10 DAYS LEFT TILL LAY M LOW SET IT OFF IN STOCKTON uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:
> View attachment 357410


 YOU ALREADY NO WE GO BE IN SAC HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN STOCKTON ON 9/11 uffin:uffin:


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

an we know this


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we may have a little somethin to play with


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> we may have a little somethin to play with


 BRING IT AND SWING IT STACK......BRING ME A MOTOR TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

ARRROOOUUUUUGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

v6 or v8?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You dumb lol tim told me i had to go I'll be there


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

po boy 68 rida said:


> BRING IT AND SWING IT STACK......BRING ME A MOTOR TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


 you're going to hop too?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

dam something fun 2 do in stockton sounds rightous


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

righteous spell check


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> righteous spell check


how bout i stick my foot in your righteous ass CUZ


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

4 DAYS LEFT FOR YOU THATS GO HOP COME SWING THAT MOTHER BROTHER AND TAKE THE ENTRY FEE FOR THAT CATAGOREY uffin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

ill be there in the house


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

lethalsdaname said:


> how bout i stick my foot in your righteous ass CUZ



LMFAO!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

COME WITH A LOT OF FILM 209 AND A EXTRA BAT CUZ YOU NO YOU BE RUNNING YOUR BAT DOWN WITH THOSE FAT AS PICS YOU BE TAKING uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok lowrider's let's do the damn thing, come out enjoy the day, get ur eat on, register for the show n shine or the hop which ever one and support our 6th annual. Hope to see u all there. :thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we got a 28" car and cash come get broke off. step up or she stays on the trailer!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

no free. hop shows


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> no free. hop shows


 STACKLIFE IS STEPPING UP TO THE PLATE SO THERE IT IS HES CALLING ALL COMERS OUT 28 INCH LOCK UP ITS GOING DOWN IN 72 HOURS LET THAT BE THE REASON STACK LIFE IS THE CADI COMING FOR THOSE CADS THAT HAVE A FULL STACK OF COILS TO uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TO THE TOP.......BPCC WILL BE THERE....ITS IN OUR BACK YARD...AND U KNOOOW THIS.....SHAUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> STACKLIFE IS STEPPING UP TO THE PLATE SO THERE IT IS HES CALLING ALL COMERS OUT 28 INCH LOCK UP ITS GOING DOWN IN 72 HOURS LET THAT BE THE REASON STACK LIFE IS THE CADI COMING FOR THOSE CADS THAT HAVE A FULL STACK OF COILS TO uffin:


gunna need more than a full stack of coils


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> gunna need more than a full stack of coils


 A ROUGE CAN YOU BRING YOUR MEASURING STICK


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I am NOT bringin the regal it's down being worked on that means a pass so now those cars that are scared can come now


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> A ROUGE CAN YOU BRING YOUR MEASURING STICK


 just tape lines on your pants up to your knee you'll be fine when someone post they're coming then you need a stick


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> just tape lines on your pants up to your knee you'll be fine when someone post they're coming then you need a stick


 SOME BODY WILL PASS THAT MY LEGS ARNT THAT LONG FOLL AND THERE WILL BE 3 TO FOUR SINGLE PUMPS THERE SO YOU CAN COME OFF THE TRAILER


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ITS GOING DOWN IN STOCKTON TOMORROW ALL SINGLE PUMPS YOU MUST COME IN WITH AT LEAST A 28 INCH LOCK UP DO BE IN THE STREET CAT SAME FOR DOUBLES


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

fool you can't mandate. minimum lock up


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> fool you can't mandate. minimum lock up


 ITS NOT MANDATE FOR THE STREET YOU CANT LOCK UP NO HIGHER THAN 28 YOU CAN LOCK UP LOWER IF YOU CHOOSE FOOL WHATS YOUR LOCK UP FOOL uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WHAT TIME DOES EVERYTHING START????...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> just tape lines on your pants up to your knee you'll be fine when someone post they're coming then you need a stick


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

28"1/8 whatever


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Somebody in trouble Its been a late day at the shop top secret work has been goin on u know us better hope all the singles that didnt come from my shop are on thier A game because it ain't no joke


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Somebody gettin served some humble pie tomorrow ha ha


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> WHAT TIME DOES EVERYTHING START????...:thumbsup:


 9AM IS WHEN IT STARTS


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHO WON THE HOP.*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD COMIDA SHOUT OUTS TO IMPALAS, MAGAZINE, VIEJITOS,AARON OF SINFUL PLEASURESS, ANT OF WICKED RIDAZ, MUCH LOVE TO JUAN, SMILEY, AND BILL OF LAY M LOW, SO ME BOMB ASS FOOD, GOOD ASS MUSIC BUMPING, AND PROPS TO HOMEGIRL WITH THE CUTLASS THAT HOPPED AND WAS HITTING THAT BUMPER, FROM KOOL AID HYDROS SHE BEAT EVERYONE. I LOVE GOING TO THESE EVENTS


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD COMIDA SHOUT OUTS TO IMPALAS, MAGAZINE, VIEJITOS,AARON OF SINFUL PLEASURESS, ANT OF WICKED RIDAZ, MUCH LOVE TO JUAN, SMILEY, AND BILL OF LAY M LOW, SO ME BOMB ASS FOOD, GOOD ASS MUSIC BUMPING, AND PROPS TO HOMEGIRL WITH THE CUTLASS THAT HOPPED AND WAS HITTING THAT BUMPER, FROM KOOL AID HYDROS SHE BEAT EVERYONE. I LOVE GOING TO THESE EVENTS



*WHERE THE PICS*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD COMIDA SHOUT OUTS TO IMPALAS, MAGAZINE, VIEJITOS,AARON OF SINFUL PLEASURESS, ANT OF WICKED RIDAZ, MUCH LOVE TO JUAN, SMILEY, AND BILL OF LAY M LOW, SO ME BOMB ASS FOOD, GOOD ASS MUSIC BUMPING, AND PROPS TO HOMEGIRL WITH THE CUTLASS THAT HOPPED AND WAS HITTING THAT BUMPER, FROM KOOL AID HYDROS SHE BEAT EVERYONE. I LOVE GOING TO THESE EVENTS



HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE......MUCH LOVE HOMIE......YEAH SHE SPANKED THAT ASS 2DAY.....

IT WAS GREAT........

ON BEHALF OF WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC.......

MUCH LOVE FOR LAY M LOW NOR CAL CC FOR THE INVITE......AND THANX 4 YOUR HOSPITALITY AND THE LOVE SHOWN......


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHO WON THE HOP.*


 IT WAS SINGLE STREET CARS ONLY AND STACK LIFE TOOK THE HOP SHES NOT PLAYING SO IF ANY ONE WONT TO SEE HER BRING YOUR GAME AND IM TALKING ABOUT THE MOMA NOT THE DAUGHTER YEAH YOU HEARD RITE THE MOMA uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD COMIDA SHOUT OUTS TO IMPALAS, MAGAZINE, VIEJITOS,AARON OF SINFUL PLEASURESS, ANT OF WICKED RIDAZ, MUCH LOVE TO JUAN, SMILEY, AND BILL OF LAY M LOW, SO ME BOMB ASS FOOD, GOOD ASS MUSIC BUMPING, AND PROPS TO HOMEGIRL WITH THE CUTLASS THAT HOPPED AND WAS HITTING THAT BUMPER, FROM KOOL AID HYDROS SHE BEAT EVERYONE. I LOVE GOING TO THESE EVENTS


 SO I GUEST WE WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR O AND YOU WILL BE ON FLUID REAL SON LIKE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS RITE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE......MUCH LOVE HOMIE......YEAH SHE SPANKED THAT ASS 2DAY.....
> 
> IT WAS GREAT........
> 
> ...


 BIG ANT EVERONE FROM LAY M LOW GOT LOVE FOR YOU AND THANKS FOR COMING ROUGE uffin:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*BROWN PERSUASION CC.,,, had a good time,, THANK YOU LAY-M-LOW,,,great food,,good cooks,,,good friends,,,lots of fun,,,,see you nxt year.......THANK YOU !!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Told ya we wasnt playing hahaha


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

YES SIR IN A COUPLE DAY MY RIDE WILL BE JUICED UP ALMOST THERE HOPEFULLY TUESDAY


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LAY M LOW WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

seems like it was a good turnout


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> BIG ANT EVERONE FROM LAY M LOW GOT LOVE FOR YOU AND THANKS FOR COMING ROUGE uffin:


AND YOU KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR MY FAMILY PIMPIN........SORRY I DIDNT BRING MY RIDE OUT.....

WONT HAPPEN LIKE THAT AGAIN BRO..... 

MUCH LOVE FAMILY........:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

More to come..
Thanks LaymLow had a really good time tearing up stockton on the way out with all the sacramento riders


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WILL SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOE79 CADI JUAN SAID THAT YOU TO ARE GO NOSE UP ON EYE SITE HE HEARD WHAT YOU SAID AND ASK ME WHO THAT WAS AND YOU NO I HAD TO TELL HIM :dunno:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Joe79cadi said:


> More to come..
> Thanks LaymLow had a really good time tearing up stockton on the way out with all the sacramento riders



:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: 


:twak::twak::twak::twak:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> JOE79 CADI JUAN SAID THAT YOU TO ARE GO NOSE UP ON EYE SITE HE HEARD WHAT YOU SAID AND ASK ME WHO THAT WAS AND YOU NO I HAD TO TELL HIM :dunno:


my 68 is ready.....anytime pimpin uffin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> my 68 is ready.....anytime pimpin uffin:


and i will handle it sitn on 13z not buble tires.....yeeeeee!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

BIGANT007 said:


> and i will handle it sitn on 13z not buble tires.....yeeeeee!


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> JOE79 CADI JUAN SAID THAT YOU TO ARE GO NOSE UP ON EYE SITE HE HEARD WHAT YOU SAID AND ASK ME WHO THAT WAS AND YOU NO I HAD TO TELL HIM :dunno:


I HOPE NOT! 
NOT DOING THOSE INCHES..
:wow:
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

CARL DID YOU TAKE ANY PICS :dunno::dunno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> CARL DID YOU TAKE ANY PICS :dunno::dunno:


ONLY ON MY PHONE..
I GOT THE VIDEO OF "ALL" LAY M LOW GETTING BEAT BY A GIRL!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Joe79cadi said:


> More to come..
> Thanks LaymLow had a really good time tearing up stockton on the way out with all the sacramento riders


DIFFERENT ANGLE OF THE BABY HOP....
:roflmao::roflmao:




hno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> ONLY ON MY PHONE..
> I GOT THE VIDEO OF "ALL" LAY M LOW GETTING BEAT BY A GIRL!


 YOU ALREADY NO ANT NO STREET CAR GO BEAT NO SHOP CAR NO YOU BILL A STREET HOPPER AND I WILL BUILD ONE AND BUST YOUR ASS IL BUILD ONE JUST FOR ONE MORE HOP AGAINST YOU THE HELL WITH IT CARL ITS A DATE THE LAST CAR YOUR SHOP BIULT WAS A 64 WITH A FULL STACK OF COILS 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT AND MY 68 LAYED ON THE A FRAME WITH ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT AND I BUST HIS RUMP SO NOW ME AND YOU HEAD UP AT NOR CALS SHOW :dunno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> YOU ALREADY NO ANT NO STREET CAR GO BEAT NO SHOP CAR NO YOU BILL A STREET HOPPER AND I WILL BUILD ONE AND BUST YOUR ASS IL BUILD ONE JUST FOR ONE MORE HOP AGAINST YOU THE HELL WITH IT CARL ITS A DATE THE LAST CAR YOUR SHOP BIULT WAS A 64 WITH A FULL STACK OF COILS 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT AND MY 68 LAYED ON THE A FRAME WITH ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT AND I BUST HIS RUMP SO NOW ME AND YOU HEAD UP AT NOR CALS SHOW :dunno:


LOOK AT YOU ALL BUTTHURT!
CALM DOWN OLD FELLA...
"I DON'T WANT TO CATCH A CASE FOR ELDER ABUSE!"
HE SAYS HE NEEDED A MOTOR I DIDN'T SAY IT!
:roflmao:

P. S. YOU KNOW WERE I LIVE.....:wave:
STOP BY ANYTIME..
:nicoderm:


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

That was the hop of the year... my favorite part was when u got higher then the car.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

garage. built driveway or shop it's all the same. work is work get in where you fit in we put in two days to change up the car for Sunday


Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> YOU ALREADY NO ANT NO STREET CAR GO BEAT NO SHOP CAR NO YOU BILL A STREET HOPPER AND I WILL BUILD ONE AND BUST YOUR ASS IL BUILD ONE JUST FOR ONE MORE HOP AGAINST YOU THE HELL WITH IT CARL ITS A DATE THE LAST CAR YOUR SHOP BIULT WAS A 64 WITH A FULL STACK OF COILS 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT AND MY 68 LAYED ON THE A FRAME WITH ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT AND I BUST HIS RUMP SO NOW ME AND YOU HEAD UP AT NOR CALS SHOW :dunno:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

FROM MY CELL
































THAT'S ALL I GOT...
THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME LAY M LOW.....:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We sent a baby car to keep it fair I didn't show up because nobody can keep up we didnt bring out the tre cause there ain't really nobody to keep up how small a lockup u want when will u consider it fair don't talk bout my shop unless u wanna be gettin bumper checked on site everywhere I'll haunt u so be nice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

U know what we got a black regal all street whiteboy hopped and operated All pump we'll drive it anywhere to see u so line em up lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> We sent a baby car to keep it fair I didn't show up because nobody can keep up we didnt bring out the tre cause there ain't really nobody to keep up how small a lockup u want when will u consider it fair don't talk bout my shop unless u wanna be gettin bumper checked on site everywhere I'll haunt u so be nice


:roflmao:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> We sent a baby car to keep it fair I didn't show up because nobody can keep up we didnt bring out the tre cause there ain't really nobody to keep up how small a lockup u want when will u consider it fair don't talk bout my shop unless u wanna be gettin bumper checked on site everywhere I'll haunt u so be nice


 MENO ANT NO ONE SAID NOTHING ABOUT OR BAD ABOUT THE SHOP SO DONT GO THERE WITH ME FOOL :nono:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

CUZ YOU WONT HAVE TO HUNT ME DOWN IL COME SEE YOU AND I WONT BE IN NO CAR SO DONT SAY NOTHING ABOUT HUNTING ME DOWN


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


>


THANKS FOR THE PICS BRANDON....NOTING BUT LOVE...........HOMEBOY


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> ONLY ON MY PHONE..
> I GOT THE VIDEO OF "ALL" LAY M LOW GETTING BEAT BY A GIRL!



_"THATS MY HOMEGIRL PUTN THE SMACKDOWN"


DO YA THANG GIRL........YUP YUP....!_


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Joe79cadi said:


> That was the hop of the year... my favorite part was when u got higher then the car.




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>














<br>







<br>







<br>







<br><br><br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Joe79cadi said:


>


THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS JOE79 AND BRANDEN THANKS FOR POSTING YOUR PICS TO GOOD LOOKING OUT FELLOWS uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Modestoz my town m king here and u a homie never doubt that we all bust balls but don't pick on girls she my friend to we stay n the trenches steady at the shop she earned her win let her enjoy it please I gotta go but if it bugs u call me I'll get u On lunch bcause me n u gOt it like that


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> CUZ YOU WONT HAVE TO HUNT ME DOWN IL COME SEE YOU AND I WONT BE IN NO CAR SO DONT SAY NOTHING ABOUT HUNTING ME DOWN


"CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG"
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

Ill probably post the the videos of the rest of the hop later


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Joe79cadi said:


>





good lookin out joe79cadi thanks for the pic's....


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

Joe79cadi said:


> That was the hop of the year... my favorite part was when u got higher then the car.


 :rofl: :420:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> good lookin out joe79cadi thanks for the pic's....


speakin of pic's........I saw you takin a gang of shots, where are they???????????


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS JOE79 AND BRANDEN THANKS FOR POSTING YOUR PICS TO GOOD LOOKING OUT FELLOWS uffin:


No problem just trying too show every body what they miss out on when they dont take there cars out the cave


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _"THATS MY HOMEGIRL PUTN THE SMACKDOWN" DO YA THANG GIRL........YUP YUP....!_


 wOW DATS HOW YALL REALLY FEEL ROGUE I THOUGHT WE WAS BETTA THAN DAT......I GUESS ITS LIKE KAT WILLIAMS WOULD SAY,"I GOT 12 MUTHA FUCKAS HATIN BY SUMMA AN NEED 12 MO HATAZ HATIN ME BY WINTER FOR A KOOL 2 DIRTY DOZEN!" KATS AINT HOT AS THEY THINK THEY R DATS FA SHO ROGUE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

ALL OF LAY M LOW FOLKS? WAT U WANNA DO THO WIT ALL DAT PHAT MOUTHIN, HANGIN ONA FEMALE BRA STRAP, HAV YA POMS POMS CLOWN...... I'M ALL HOOD HOW U WANT IT?


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

I WONDER WAT WOULD HAPPEN IF YOU GOT KNOCKED OUT?, NOT DAT I GIVE A FUCK, I'M TIRED OF YOUR MOUTH FOLKS FIND ANOTHA CLUB TO FUCK WIT BLOOD ON SOME G SHIT MY *****....ABCG!!!!!!!!! LEARN ABOUT IT DAWG


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

LAY M LOW NOR CAL WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US AT OUR 6TH ANNUAL COMMUNITY BBQ/SHOW N SHINE. WE GREATLY APPRECIATE ALL CONDUCTING THEIR SELVES LIKE ADULTS. WE LOOK FORWARD TO HOSTING ANOTHER LAY M LOW STYLE COMMUNITY BBQ/SHOW N SHINE IN A CITY NEAR YOU......REAL STREET RIDAZ STAND UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

po boy 68 rida said:


> wOW DATS HOW YALL REALLY FEEL ROGUE I THOUGHT WE WAS BETTA THAN DAT......I GUESS ITS LIKE KAT WILLIAMS WOULD SAY,"I GOT 12 MUTHA FUCKAS HATIN BY SUMMA AN NEED 12 MO HATAZ HATIN ME BY WINTER FOR A KOOL 2 DIRTY DOZEN!" KATS AINT HOT AS THEY THINK THEY R DATS FA SHO ROGUE!!!!!!!!!!!



_WOW HOMIE......LIKE THAT????????? I WAS NEVA BEING DISRESPECTFULL TO MY FAMILY HOMIE......

I WAS SIMPLY GIVIN THE HOMEGIRL HER DUE PROPS.....

IT AINT NEVER "LIKE THAT" BRO I GOT MUCH LOVE FOR FAMILY......HOMIE YOU TOOK IT ALL OUT OF CONTENT....... I HAD NO INTENTIONS ON BEING DISSRESPECTFUL TO ANYONE AND ESPECIALLY NOT MY LOVED ONES BRO......_


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

po boy 68 rida said:


> I WONDER WAT WOULD HAPPEN IF YOU GOT KNOCKED OUT?, NOT DAT I GIVE A FUCK, I'M TIRED OF YOUR MOUTH FOLKS FIND ANOTHA CLUB TO FUCK WIT BLOOD ON SOME G SHIT MY *****....ABCG!!!!!!!!! LEARN ABOUT IT DAWG


_WHAT THE FUCK....... THIS HOW YOU FEELIN HOMEBOY........

I AINT INTO BEING THREATENED .....WE DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT....... IM GONNA BELIEVE ITS A MISSUNDERSTANDING AT THIS POINT........

BUT ON THE OTHER HAND IF YOU STUCK ON THIS FEELING HOMIE THEN THERES NOTHIN MORE TO BE SAID.......... _


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_YES YES........ITS MEXICAN INDEPENDANCE DAY 

(THE ORIGINAL DATE) 9/16 SO LETS GET IT 

CRACKEN LIKE CINCO DE MAYO........

WHERE YA'LL AT......COME ON RAZA LETS DO IT

THIS FRIDAY......SO COME ONE COME ALL.....

BRING YOUR LOW LOWS...... BRING THE FAMILY

OUT AND JOIN US OUT THERE AND HAVE 

YOURSELVES A GOOD TIME WITH THE 

NOR CAL WICKED RIDAZ.........:thumbsup:


SONICS ON MCHENRY...... BE THERE......._​


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _WHAT THE FUCK....... THIS HOW YOU FEELIN HOMEBOY........
> 
> I AINT INTO BEING THREATENED .....WE DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT....... IM GONNA BELIEVE ITS A MISSUNDERSTANDING AT THIS POINT........
> 
> BUT ON THE OTHER HAND IF YOU STUCK ON THIS FEELING HOMIE THEN THERES NOTHIN MORE TO BE SAID.......... _


 IM PREATY SURE IT WASNT MENT FOR YOU MENO TALK 2 MUCH SHIT AND LAY M LOW IS GETTING TIRED OF HIS MOUTH HE DISRESPETED MY CUZIN THE FIRST 2 TIMES NOT NOING HE WAS TALKING TO A FEMALE AND TALKING ABOUT HUNTTING ME DOWN IF HE THINKS IM A PUNK HE GOT ANTHER THING COMING THATS WHY I TOLD THAT TRICK HE ANT GOT TO HUNT ME DOWN I NO WERE TO FIND HIM IN THE DAY TIME


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

AND WHAT EVER MY CUTTY WANT TO DO ITS GO HAPPEN SO ANT THIS DONT GO TOWARD YOU ROUGE HE NO WHO IT WAS MENT AND SENT TO


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

What kinda computer did u read that on it said (I'll haunt you) not hunt you gotta read it right you know what's fucked up is that if I say something everybody headhuntin but when u talk shit I don't threaten u it is what it is I ain't no punk u know where I work I'll take time off Freds car to listen to this sillyness or u could quit trippn and let us get back to putting lay m low as first place in the pit cuz the buicks almost done so chill I always go the extra mile for u and I always get stressed on?


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> AND WHAT EVER MY CUTTY WANT TO DO ITS GO HAPPEN SO ANT THIS DONT GO TOWARD YOU ROUGE HE NO WHO IT WAS MENT AND SENT TO


ITS ALL GUD.....ME N WILL CHOPPED IT UP ....I KNOW IT WASNT MEANT 4 ME OR MINES HOMIE......

GOOD LOOKIN OUT THOUGH......


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

MAN WAS UP WITH ALL THIS DRAMA ONLY GANGSTA'S I KNOW IS THE CHP AND WHAT THEY DID 2 US ON THE WAY HOME WAS STR8 GANSTA REAL TALK IF YALL WANA BE POSITIVE ALL 8 OF YALL LAY M LOW CHAPTERS NEED TO COME 2 GETHER AND HELP DAVE FIND THE MONEY 2 GET HIS CUTTY OUT OF IMPOUND


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Im feelin for u Dave damn that's some real cold shit


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

lethalsdaname said:


> MAN WAS UP WITH ALL THIS DRAMA ONLY GANGSTA'S I KNOW IS THE CHP AND WHAT THEY DID 2 US ON THE WAY HOME WAS STR8 GANSTA REAL TALK IF YALL WANA BE POSITIVE ALL 8 OF YALL LAY M LOW CHAPTERS NEED TO COME 2 GETHER AND HELP DAVE FIND THE MONEY 2 GET HIS CUTTY OUT OF IMPOUND


:thumbsup: _thats what family do.........whats gud lee....much luv pimpin.....

get it together....._


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

lethalsdaname said:


> MAN WAS UP WITH ALL THIS DRAMA ONLY GANGSTA'S I KNOW IS THE CHP AND WHAT THEY DID 2 US ON THE WAY HOME WAS STR8 GANSTA REAL TALK IF YALL WANA BE POSITIVE ALL 8 OF YALL LAY M LOW CHAPTERS NEED TO COME 2 GETHER AND HELP DAVE FIND THE MONEY 2 GET HIS CUTTY OUT OF IMPOUND


 I HELPED HIM I GAVE HIM SOME CARS TO WORK ON AND IF HES SHORT ALL HE HAVE TO DO IS LET ME NO IF YOUR CAR COULD MAKE IT FROM A TO B WITH OUT PROBLEMS HIS CAR WOULDNT BE IN THE IMPOUND OR SHOULD I SAY IF HE WOULDNT HAVE PULLED OVER TO WAIT ON YOU HIS CAR WOULDNT BE IN THERE WELL ITS YOUR FAULT HIS CAR IS IN THE IM POUND CUZ IT COULDNT MAKE IT BACK TO SAC SO DID YOU GIVE ANY MONEY YET :dunno: LAY M LOW CARS DONT BREAK DOWN


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

209TIME!!! said:


>


 A ROUGE CAN WE GET SOME OF THE PICS ON THIS SITE


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

wow


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> We sent a baby car to keep it fair I didn't show up because nobody can keep up we didnt bring out the tre cause there ain't really nobody to keep up how small a lockup u want when will u consider it fair don't talk bout my shop unless u wanna be gettin bumper checked on site everywhere I'll haunt u so be nice













hears another baby hopper built by KOOL AID/KINGFISH WHO WANNA SEE KING CUTTY ????????????????????????


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Elwood said:


> hears another baby hopper built by KOOL AID/KINGFISH WHO WANNA SEE KING CUTTY ????????????????????????


 THATS A NICE PIC BUT IT ONLY HITS 47INCH WITH A 28INCH LOCK UP THE LAY M LOW CAR HITS 48INCH WITH A 25/26 INCH LOCK UP WELL :dunno: BUT YOU NO I GOT LUV FOR YOU LUX


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Elwood said:


> hears another baby hopper built by KOOL AID/KINGFISH WHO WANNA SEE KING CUTTY ????????????????????????


 YOU NO IF THEY WOULD HAVE GOT THAT LAY M LOW CAR READY FOR THAT DAY INSTEAD OF FOCUSING ON YOUR CAR YOU WOULD HAVE LOST BY A WHOLE INCH :dunno:


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

We r all positive big dawg however some of us dont rock wit da phat mouth if u gotta problem wita person address that individual dont wrap up everybody cuz everybody simply put AINT GOIN 4 DAT PIMPIN. Some of us real G'z my guy real G'z do real shit not STUDIO, CYBER, OR MYSTERY WOLFIN... AND FAR AS MY GUY DAVE GOES ME READING THIS IS HOW I FOUND OUT HIS CAR WAS GONE, HE AINT CALLED AND SAID NOTHIN PIMP....LAY M LOW NOR CAL KEEP BREAD PIMPIN ON DECK if nobody else do. Thats what a club is all about for LAY M LOW NOR CAL....RULES AND DUES....STRUCTURE FOLKS


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> I HELPED HIM I GAVE HIM SOME CARS TO WORK ON AND IF HES SHORT ALL HE HAVE TO DO IS LET ME NO IF YOUR CAR COULD MAKE IT FROM A TO B WITH OUT PROBLEMS HIS CAR WOULDNT BE IN THE IMPOUND OR SHOULD I SAY IF HE WOULDNT HAVE PULLED OVER TO WAIT ON YOU HIS CAR WOULDNT BE IN THERE WELL ITS YOUR FAULT HIS CAR IS IN THE IM POUND CUZ IT COULDNT MAKE IT BACK TO SAC SO DID YOU GIVE ANY MONEY YET :dunno: LAY M LOW CARS DONT BREAK DOWN


i just pay 600 hund on the same bull shit i was pull over with dave to help out lee we got fuck for helping you out im assout on 600 hund im lee you owe us i guess that the way it is foe being helpful


kita
p.s city of stockton got paid thank lee


----------

